# Am I the only one???



## Eric Farrelly (Jul 10, 2010)

Having just joined the 21st century with a newly purchased mobile phone.

Can't stand the "RINGTONES" available....so using a "morse" web site and with the help of one of my son's in law......my ring tone is (in morse 20wpm):

"gtzx de gka qtc k"....sounds good but my family wont phone me.

Does this warrant a doctor's visit???

Am I the only one!!!



(==D)


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

No you are not the only one Eric - My mobile ring tone is also in Morse and asks me to " Answer the bl**dy phone"


----------



## Denis Picot (Sep 2, 2008)

No Mate, you are not the only one. I have had a morse code ring tone and message alert on my phone for a couple of years. CQ de GJWX .............and a long msg telling me to answer the bleedin' thing. VERY EFFECTIVE.
Regards,
Denis.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Mine keys GYXM de GPK (2 times) QRJ.
or
for texts GVGR de GLV RTT

Very sad.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Vllb De Vis Qrj K


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

I get lots of giggles with my ring tone, but I've got to change it if the missus is with me :

"Hey Taff yer phone's ringing."
"Taff answer your phone."
"TAFFY are you deaf or just daft!"
"You stupid Welsh git, answer your bloody phone!"
"Aw, I give up!!"

If it's in my pocket the looks on some faces are hilarious as they try to see who is yelling and who are they calling anyway.
Strange, some of us never grow up!

Taff


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Morse or any other ring tone is not much good to me, I carry the phone in my breast pocket and rely on the vibrations.

Bob


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I, like most of you, have a morse ring tone and my family think it is really, really sad, stupid, maddening ......... but I like it.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Mines simply 'QTC1', not too long to irrate folk


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

mikeg said:


> Mines simply 'QTC1', not too long to irrate folk


Mine's are very similar:-
Phone Calls - qrj qrj qrj k
Text - msg
e-mail - qtc


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

spongebob said:


> Morse or any other ring tone is not much good to me, I carry the phone in my breast pocket and rely on the vibrations.
> 
> Bob


Try it in your trouser pocket, more fun.

If I remember Nokia had a long tone in morse saying something like Keeping in touch and their short one was SMS


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I use Iringer to create ringtones, very easy to use and works every time.


----------



## BarnacleGrim (Aug 7, 2010)

Impressive feat, resisting the "automatic radiotelephone" for so long!

I'm not a fan, really. If I'm out of the house, chances are I don't want to be bothered. And I don't even have reception where I live. It's handy in the car, though, so I keep it on charge there as a pure car phone. An iPhone is on the wishlist, though, so I can actually do something useful, like reading Ships Nostalgia (Smoke)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

*Morsetones*

Sadly you are not.

I have GYXD QSJ for the 'phone and GYXD QTC for SMS

(Could wake me from deep assisted Zzs on Stonehaven which I was on for 3 years on and off).

Have also had PCs speeking morse as used to be easier than voice synthesis but I can't understand operating systems these days so I now stick to the applications of others.

David V


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Wouldn't be without my iphone, can check weather, tides, maps, emails, messages, calendar, location, traffic, trains ........... and even make phone calls!


----------



## John David Mair (Nov 3, 2010)

Troppo said:


> Vllb De Vis Qrj K


Troppo!
Not ex Lake Barrine were you?
I was on the Eyre and Eildon


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

John David Mair said:


> Troppo!
> Not ex Lake Barrine were you?
> I was on the Eyre and Eildon



Yep.

One of my fav ships.

I also did a swing on VJLL (Eyre). Not as nice.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I have used the 'compose' feature to create ring-tones in morse giving the name of the caller. Where I have more than one person of the same name, e.g. 'Mark' I use different a different pitched note to distinguish between them.

The phone emits 'connecting people' in morse when it receives an SMS message; this is the default setting. Obviously I see no reason to change it.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

tsell said:


> I get lots of giggles with my ring tone, but I've got to change it if the missus is with me :
> 
> "Hey Taff yer phone's ringing."
> "Taff answer your phone."
> ...


Love it! (Thumb) BTW growing old is obligatory. Growing up is optional!

Ken.


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm afraid I also have a morse ringtone: CQ CQ CQ de TED QTC but I can't get a morse text alert on my Samsung. I used to like my Nokia which had 'Connecting people in morse.' 
Sad innit?


----------

